# In your lap video



## SHampton (Apr 20, 2012)

Another one of Jeff's videos. He has a new dog.


----------



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

neat video.


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

Good stuff!!!!!!!


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

I really like watching a dog work...


----------



## bones44 (Jan 7, 2011)

Great dog work and video. Crazy how that yote comes back for more !


----------



## On a call (Mar 3, 2010)

I wish I could train my Chihuahua's to run yotes like that !!!


----------



## Antlerz22 (Apr 18, 2011)

Brings them in close I see, good video.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

On a call said:


> I wish I could train my Chihuahua's to run yotes like that !!!


You could probably get part of a training session in.


----------



## BondCoCoyote (Feb 14, 2012)

Way Cool!

Keep video's coming!!!

Have you guys ever had a pack of them come in where the dogs are out numbered? That could get a little dangerous for the dogs, couldn't it?


----------



## SHampton (Apr 20, 2012)

I had a triple come in a few weeks ago but the dog wasn't ever in a bad position. Several months ago I went to a virgin property that is in the city limits of Tulsa. Had a pair come in from the east, a pair from the west, and single from straight ahead. My dog went to the pair from the west and they got all over him and then another one came out of no where and got a hold of him. They tore him up pretty good. I've heard some horror stories from gov guys that have used dogs for years.


----------



## RWP45 (Aug 15, 2011)

Nice video. The landscape looks like around the Red Buffalo. Was that taken in Kansas.


----------



## SHampton (Apr 20, 2012)

It was Red Buffalo


----------



## RWP45 (Aug 15, 2011)

I know just about everyone here and Jeff I cannot place. Only one I can think of is one that runs an auto repair shop here and also has land leased to hunt. If you ever make it back up here, for a hunt, let me know and I'll IM you my number. Maybe we could have a cup of coffee or cold beer and tell some war stories.


----------



## SHampton (Apr 20, 2012)

Jeff lives in Green Briar, AR. It's a little over 4 hours from Sedan. He's usually in Sedan 2 or 3 days a week. Several of his properties that he leases have cabins and facilities on them.


----------



## RWP45 (Aug 15, 2011)

Got you. Too many people, not here, that has land leased I can't keep up with them. Good video though. Thanks.


----------



## Jonbnks (Jan 21, 2012)

Very cool to watch the dogs do what they do. I'm not sure I could wait that long before pulling the trigger on the coyote.


----------



## drooby30 (May 17, 2012)

Great dog, they sell those at Wal-Mart right lol?


----------



## BondCoCoyote (Feb 14, 2012)

drooby30 said:


> Great dog, they sell those at Wal-Mart right lol?


"Decoy Dogs-R-Us"


----------



## tnt1960 (Jun 6, 2011)

That was cool! Thanks for sharing it!


----------



## singlesix (May 13, 2010)

Very good video, I would have never thought the coyote would hang in there with those dogs


----------



## El Gato Loco (Jan 15, 2010)

Real nice dog work!!


----------

